# cracks in madone



## mwinoski (Aug 19, 2004)

this started out only on one side and is now on both sides and they have grown over time
the bike is a 2005 model 5.9 with the sharkfin...110 carbon.

by the way, i love the way this bike rides and have 12,000 miles on it and it still looks new as i take extremely good care of it and it is stored inside the house

i took it back to the dealer and we are sending these digital photos to the trek dealer for review...this is unacceptable to me.

any thoughts?...input?

thanks


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

If I am looking at the right thing it looks like a crack in the paint only. Maybe you can talk them into giving you a repaint. If the dealer pushes it they probably will


----------



## mwinoski (Aug 19, 2004)

here is another picture ...


----------



## daver42 (Apr 21, 2006)

Yea, for a Madone, that's unacceptable. Fortunately, I've only heard and experienced good things about Trek's customer service. Be aware though that their warranty doesn't cover the cost to strip your components off your frame before it goes back to the factory nor the reinstall when the (new) frame comes back. Of course if you're a good wrench, shouldn't be an issue. Good luck, hate to see a Madone with any defects!


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Looks like just a paint crack. I think most manufacturers cover paint for one year. Check your paperwork just in case.


----------



## mwinoski (Aug 19, 2004)

the dealer sent these photos to trek and they are treating it as a warantee repair as in new paint job(no charge) even though it is past the 1 year paint section of the warantee.

they said it would take a month to get back... 

ill be sure to post a photo when i get it back...im very glad trek and the dealer made this right as it has become an old friend and look forward to its return.


----------



## mwinoski (Aug 19, 2004)

well...one month later and im back to where i started....after getting the run around from the dealer and trek on this issue the best trek can do is say that the cracking around both cable stops in identical places is a normal and acceptable to them on there top of the line hand made frames...they did however say that when they had it at trek it was tested and found that there was no movement in the bosses....im sure this will make the lucky person that buys this from me feel all warm and fuzzy inside...at first i wasnt going to ride this bike any longer as i did not want to continue to advertise for a company that doesnt care about the quality of there worksmanship or there customer satisfaction but funds keep me from moving out of this bike right now so i am going to continue to ride it...on a good note....this bike is the best riding bike i have ever ridden bar none....it handles like a fighter jet and climbs effortlesly yet is still comfortable for those long century rides.

sorry for the rant but thought you should all know what i went through with this.

safe ridin all..


----------



## daver42 (Apr 21, 2006)

Did they even bother to throw in a bottle of touch up paint? Sorry for the bad news.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

well, atleast you'll get a " new " Madone, sort of. is your Madone a 5.2SL ( 07 )?? or other SL??


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

nevermind


----------

